# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Nhờ tư vấn đầu khắc laser trên sắt, thép

## banhmibt123

Chào các bác, em cần mua đầu khắc laser để khắc trên sắt, thép. Em thấy trên mạng thì đầu khắc laser cho da, gỗ thì bán nhiều, còn khắc trên sắt, thép thì em không thấy. Các bác có thể tư vấn cho chỗ bán được không? Đầu laser này cần công suất khoảng bao nhiêu thì được?

----------


## nnk

> Chào các bác, em cần mua đầu khắc laser để khắc trên sắt, thép. Em thấy trên mạng thì đầu khắc laser cho da, gỗ thì bán nhiều, còn khắc trên sắt, thép thì em không thấy. Các bác có thể tư vấn cho chỗ bán được không? Đầu laser này cần công suất khoảng bao nhiêu thì được?


vài chục củ chứ klhông có vài củ như mấy cái đầu diode đâu nha, muốn xài được thì phải mua cả nguồn fiber lẫn thấu kính, dàn cơ dịch chuyển đầu hoặc gương phản xạ lái tia thì hậu tính

----------

banhmibt123

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Muốn khắc đuợc trên kl nguời ta hay dùng laser có buớc sóng 1064, cs chỉ cần tầm 10w là ok, đơn giản dễ dùng là nguồn fiber, nhưng bèo bèo cùng 70-80tr

----------

banhmibt123

----------


## sơn phan

Tự ráp thì tầm 60 củ, tóm lại dưới 60 củ thì chỉ có nước mua dao thái lan về khắc tay

----------

banhmibt123

----------


## binhphambp94

> Chào các bác, em cần mua đầu khắc laser để khắc trên sắt, thép. Em thấy trên mạng thì đầu khắc laser cho da, gỗ thì bán nhiều, còn khắc trên sắt, thép thì em không thấy. Các bác có thể tư vấn cho chỗ bán được không? Đầu laser này cần công suất khoảng bao nhiêu thì được?


Hi bạn.
Hiện tại bên mình đang có một máy Laser Fiber của ACI chuyên về dòng khắc trên vật liệu Kim Loại và Nhựa.
Nếu bạn cần tư vấn hổ trợ gì thì liên hệ với mình qua Email: billy.itovn@gmail.com hoặc sđt: 0982108431 nhé. 
ae chung ngành rất vui nếu được hổ trợ giúp bạn chọn một loại máy tốt.

----------


## emptyhb

Hiện tại mình đang có một con laser fiber 20w. Bác có nhu cầu add zalo em nhé!

----------


## hoducthang

Chào bạn.
Bên mình có cung cấp các sản phẩm máy laser cắt khắc trên hầu hết các vật liệu. Nếu bạn cần tư vấn thì alo qua số dt ( 016455984363)

----------

long kỹ thuật

----------


## hoducthang

Chào bạn

Bên mình có tư vấn và cung cấp các thiết bị laser có thể khắc trên nhiều vật liệu. Gỗ ,nhôn. Sắt.nhựa...
Nếu bạn cần hỗ trợ thì alo cho mình quan sdt 01655084368
en.hglaser.com

----------

long kỹ thuật

----------


## banhmibt123

Cám ơn các bác đã tư vấn. Cho em hỏi thêm là em định kết hợp cắt và khắc luôn được không? Chẳng hạn mình có thể hạ công suất nguồn cắt laser (~500W) xuống cỡ 10W-20W rồi khắc kim loại với độ dày chừng 0.2mm. Em mới tìm hiểu laser nên mong các bác chỉ giáo.

----------


## thanhsang_cd

cái đó không ổn đâu bạn. bạn không thể dùng con dao mổ trâu để giêt gà đâu. với lại sưh chên lệch về giá rất lớn, chi phí vận hành nữa. không có công đâu bạn. 0919.18.09.08

----------


## Gamo

> Cám ơn các bác đã tư vấn. Cho em hỏi thêm là em định kết hợp cắt và khắc luôn được không? Chẳng hạn mình có thể hạ công suất nguồn cắt laser (~500W) xuống cỡ 10W-20W rồi khắc kim loại với độ dày chừng 0.2mm. Em mới tìm hiểu laser nên mong các bác chỉ giáo.


Nếu bác đã có khoảng 2 tỷ (nếu mình nhớ ko nhầm) để chơi con 500W thì việc bỏ ra 100tr mua con 20W khắc kim loại riêng thì cũng được chứ nhỉ?

----------


## thanhsang_cd

500 w không tơi đâu bạn. 2ty chắc 1000w. hjhj mình thấy riêng sẻ hiệu quả hơn nhìu. vừa cắt được vừa khắc một lượt

----------


## duyvinh101

Chơi laze kim loại max lắm bác oi. E cũng tính nhưng cũng đành bỏ vì giá chát lắm

----------


## Anh.Phan11

Bác cần loại nào gửi vào mail em tư vấn cho, Bên em chuyên cung cấp các dòng máy cắt Laser công nghiệp cắt tôn, sắt, thép, cho quảng cáo, may mặc, nữ trang

Mr. Phan Anh  0912722237,  công ty Vạn Sự Lợi, anh.phan11@gmail.com

----------


## ikip337

> Chào các bác, em cần mua đầu khắc laser để khắc trên sắt, thép. Em thấy trên mạng thì đầu khắc laser cho da, gỗ thì bán nhiều, còn khắc trên sắt, thép thì em không thấy. Các bác có thể tư vấn cho chỗ bán được không? Đầu laser này cần công suất khoảng bao nhiêu thì được?


E có nhiều máy, 20w Giá 82tr, Bao gồm Tất tần tật . BH 2 năm
20w:http://khaclaservn.com/may-khac-laser-kim-loai/
30w: http://khaclaservn.com/may-khac-lase...ai-raycus-30w/
Khắc khổ rông 200mm, Khắc sâu 2mm.

----------

